# I NEED SOME ADIVCE FOR THE INSURANCE POLICY PLEASE ''''



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

I Drove for uber for 2 weeks and i am still struggling about if i stop doing uber now , My personal insurance policy will still coverage me or still kick me out from the policy once they found out that i was drove for uber from the past ? because i heard a lot of advice wasn't clear about the fact that i asked .


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

billy boy said:


> I Drove for uber for 2 weeks and i am still struggling about if i stop doing uber now , My personal insurance policy will still coverage me or still kick me out from the policy once they found out that i was drove for uber from the past ? because i heard a lot of advice wasn't clear about the fact that i asked .


Is your car paid for or financed? That determines in a way just how out on a limb you might be. Have you read your policy closely. If you are worried, ask your insurance company for clarification.

If what you want is encouragement to ignore the concern and keep driving status quo, be patient, someone else will come along with that advice shortly.

Is your car paid for?


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

it's financed


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

billy boy said:


> it's financed


Than you need to do some homework. You need to determine if your terms of financing allow you to do such work. With a financed car, you need full comprehensive collision coverage on that car. You do not own the car, the lender does until you pay it off.

Your insurance could be invalidated by doing the work, Uber isn't going to provide phase one collision coverage at their best and you really must have it. You can't play ignorant unless you can afford the consequences.

Do you owe much on the car? If something were to happen, and the car were totaled, you would still be expected to pay your debt on the car. You should look into gap coverage as well which would compensate you for loss of value on a car after it is in a collision if applicable.

Arguably, I would suggest you are pretty well exposed. Don't subject yourself to having to play dumb somewhere down the road.


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

i got a full coverage of the insurance but i think i need to found out the fact but still little confusing about it now


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

billy boy said:


> i got a full coverage of the insurance but i think i need to found out the fact but still little confusing about it now


Have you sat down with your insurance provider and asked if they will cover the TNC driving? They are the people who determine that, not a forum member. Look at the financing agreement or talk to someone from your lender, ask them if you are permitted to drive TNC.

If it is a concern to you, it is in fact for a good reason. As a forum member on here, I feel that is the extent of what I can offer that is of real value.

Ask your lender, ask your insurance people if you have a green light to do the work. Share the results with us here as to what you find out, Do not turn on your app until you get a clear response from both of them and you should be OK.

Screw up the courage and make it happen. You may not like the answers you are given. If you plan to drive without proper coverage anyway... forget my advice and just do whatever yo like.


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

thanks for you advice .


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

billy boy said:


> thanks for you advice .


No problem. Let us know what happens. In all probability, you are going to find you are out of luck. It will be a hell of a lot better to find out that way than via an accident.

If you are financing a car, that car will need to be paid no matter what happens. Lots of complications are possible.

I look forward to hear back from you as to what you find out. Good luck.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

What if the car is leased through UBER? I am a new driver and in the process of getting my car now. All I have left is getting insurance and so far, I have not found an insurer that will insure the car if I drive for UBER. I am still waiting for a callback from an agent recommended by my salesperson, so maybe I am all good. I am just curious as to what experiences others have had...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

billy boy said:


> I Drove for uber for 2 weeks and i am still struggling about if i stop doing uber now , My personal insurance policy will still coverage me or still kick me out from the policy once they found out that i was drove for uber from the past ? because i heard a lot of advice wasn't clear about the fact that i asked .


I can shed some light here, billy boy.

There is still a lot of confusion about whether or not your personal automobile policy will cover you while driving for Uber/Lyft. This is a very easy question for each individual driver to find the answer to. It took me three minutes. I happen to have a commercial automobile insurance for one of my other businesses and I was able to attach a livery rider to my policy for a few bucks. Now, for those of you who do not have any sort of commercial or livery automobile insurance, all you need to do is look at your personal automobile policy. For reference here, I looked at my bride's personal auto policy. The entire policy is 38 pages, which is typical for a modern day personal auto policy. On page 4 of her policy is a section entitled Exclusions. The file attached below is a clip of the Exclusions section of the policy. Take a look at it and then find the section in your own personal auto policy. The language will be similar if such an exclusion exists, and it probably does. And with language such as I have shared here, there is really no debate about whether this policy would be effective in a crash while driving for U/L. YOU WOULD NOT BE COVERED.

And don't take a moment of comfort in the Uber contingent liability policy. In the event of an at-fault crash, your car will not be repaired/replaced by that policy and your medical expenses will not be covered with that policy. I have this info straight from Chris Boedeker at Uber's Risk Management Department. Uber's contingent liability policy covers your pax's medical and the damage you cause to property other than your own.

Please take a few minutes to locate and read your personal auto insurance policy and look for a section like the one below...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

NoVaDJ61 said:


> What if the car is leased through UBER? I am a new driver and in the process of getting my car now. All I have left is getting insurance and so far, I have not found an insurer that will insure the car if I drive for UBER. I am still waiting for a callback from an agent recommended by my salesperson, so maybe I am all good. I am just curious as to what experiences others have had...


You are embarking on a leasing adventure hand in hand with Travis?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

NoVaDJ61 said:


> What if the car is leased through UBER? I am a new driver and in the process of getting my car now. All I have left is getting insurance and so far, I have not found an insurer that will insure the car if I drive for UBER. I am still waiting for a callback from an agent recommended by my salesperson, so maybe I am all good. I am just curious as to what experiences others have had...


Whoa! Hold on. Do Not lease a car through Uber! In fact, don't lease ANY car if you plan to drive for Uber. You're going to get killed financially. Leasing and Uber go together like peas and guac. Don't do it - you're going to get burned.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

This is very clear in CALIFORNIA. By law, beginnning July 1, 2015, your personal insurance CANNOT cover you anytime the app is on. This means during phase one, when your app is on and you are trolling for clients but have not been connected yet, your vehicle is unisured. The exceptions to this would be if you have a state approved hybrid policy by either Metromile or Farmers Insurance. 

Farmers only charges about a 5% to 8% surcharge on their normal policy to cover you while Ubering. I highly recommend doing it ASAP.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> This is very clear in CALIFORNIA. By law, beginnning July 1, 2015, your personal insurance CANNOT cover you anytime the app is on. This means during phase one, when your app is on and you are trolling for clients but have not been connected yet, your vehicle is unisured. The exceptions to this would be if you have a state approved hybrid policy by either Metromile or Farmers Insurance.
> 
> Farmers only charges about a 5% to 8% surcharge on their normal policy to cover you while Ubering. I highly recommend doing it ASAP.


Good post. There are so many Uber drivers out there who have no idea they are driving around wholly uninsured for much of the time. That is just dangerous and, well, stupid.


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> This is very clear in CALIFORNIA. By law, beginnning July 1, 2015, your personal insurance CANNOT cover you anytime the app is on. This means during phase one, when your app is on and you are trolling for clients but have not been connected yet, your vehicle is unisured. The exceptions to this would be if you have a state approved hybrid policy by either Metromile or Farmers Insurance.
> 
> Farmers only charges about a 5% to 8% surcharge on their normal policy to cover you while Ubering. I highly recommend doing it ASAP.


so which mean whenever i turn off my apps and my personal insurance will keep me safe while on the road right ?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

billy boy said:


> so which mean whenever i turn off my apps and my personal insurance will keep me safe while on the road right ?


Yes


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

billy boy said:


> so which mean whenever i turn off my apps and my personal insurance will keep me safe while on the road right ?


Assuming your insurance hasn't been invalidated. Don't really on some form of forum verification to find your peace of mind. Talk to your insurance agent. I believe you mentioned the cars is being financed, check with the lien holder.

Try to avoid using the forum to fish for the answers you want to hear in order to feign the ignorance required to avoid what you really need to take head on.

You posed this question days ago, by now you could have info to report back to us, which would serve the forum well. Are you still driving and have you talked to the people who manage your coverage or own your car?


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Yes


HOW DID THEY KNOW IF I AM DRIVING WITH APPS ON OR OFF ?


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Assuming your insurance hasn't been invalidated. Don't really on some form of forum verification to find your peace of mind. Talk to your insurance agent. I believe you mentioned the cars is being financed, check with the lien holder.
> 
> Try to avoid using the forum to fish for the answers you want to hear in order to feign the ignorance required to avoid what you really need to take head on.
> 
> You posed this question days ago, by now you could have info to report back to us, which would serve the forum well. Are you still driving and have you talked to the people who manage your coverage or own your car?


I AM STILL WAITING TO HEARING FROM THEM . THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE YOU KNOW ME SO WELL LoL


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

billy boy said:


> HOW DID THEY KNOW IF I AM DRIVING WITH APPS ON OR OFF ?


If the app is in Driver mode, the app is ON.


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If the app is in Driver mode, the app is ON.


I MEAN HOW COULD MY PERSONAL INSURANCE FIGURE OUT EITHER I WAS DRIVING FOR UBER OR PERSONAL USE TO GET COVER ? THANKS


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

billy boy said:


> I MEAN HOW COULD MY PERSONAL INSURANCE FIGURE OUT EITHER I WAS DRIVING FOR UBER OR PERSONAL USE TO GET COVER ? THANKS


They do not have the ability to just read your mind as to what you are doing or what you intend to do. It could be forced upon you by way of an accident, if they notice your mileage spikes, they could ask you if you need to renew.

Aside from our insurance provider, does the lien holder of your car permit you to use the car for livery work? Until it is paid off, they own the car.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

billy boy said:


> I MEAN HOW COULD MY PERSONAL INSURANCE FIGURE OUT EITHER I WAS DRIVING FOR UBER OR PERSONAL USE TO GET COVER ? THANKS


Roll the dice...let us know how it goes. I wouldn't dare ferry passengers for pay without having the proper livery insurance in place.


----------

